# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Kunstnagels - Artikel

## Agnes574

*KUNSTNAGELS*
Kunstnagels zijn heel populair. Sommigen laten ze zetten om in de mode te zijn, anderen willen er hun echte nagels mee camoufleren. Maar deze praktijk brengt ook risico's mee voor de natuurlijke nagels. Enkele tips om het gevaar voor onze nagels zo klein mogelijk te houden.

*Wat zijn de risico's van kunstnagels?*
■kunstnagels komen gemakkelijk los van de natuurlijke nagels. Doordat de echte nagels onder de kunstnagels zitten, worden ze brozer en dunner en brokkelen ze makkelijk af. De oorzaak hiervan is de lijm waarmee de kunstnagels worden aangebracht. Die is schadelijk en kan de keratine (een stof die de chemische basis vormt van echte nagels) rechtstreeks aantasten. 

■Kunstnagels werken bacteriologische infecties in de hand. 

■Kunstnagels zijn van acrylhars. Die kan irritatie en eczema veroorzaken, plaatselijk of elders op de huid. 

■Het plaatsen van kunstnagels door een schoonheidsspecialiste zou ook het risico op huidkanker verhogen. Al is deze hypothese te relativeren, want totnogtoe zijn slechts twee gevallen vastgesteld! De boosdoeners zijn de ultraviolette lampen (UVA) waarmee de kunstnagels gefixeerd worden.

■De risico's zijn bovendien groter als de kunstnagels aangebracht worden op reeds beschadigde en broze echte nagels...


*Onze raad voor kunstnagels:* 
■Zie af van kunstnagels. 

■Als u er toch wil, draag dan alleen kunstnagels bij bijzondere omstandigheden en maak er geen gewoonte van. Dat kan bijvoorbeeld voor het kerstfeest zijn, voor uw verjaardagsfeestje of uw trouwfeest. Kunstnagels moeten dus een uitzondering blijven.

■Capsules zijn minder gevaarlijk dan met gel gemodelleerde kunstnagels.

■Het is trouwens aanbevolen om ze niet te lang te laten zitten. Eén week is het maximum, maar heel veel vrouwen dragen ze maanden achtereen!

■Als u maar heel af en toe kunstnagels gebruikt, is het zeker de moeite waard om ze te laten aanbrengen door een professioneel iemand met een goede reputatie. 

■Ga bij de minste twijfel naar een dermatoloog, bijvoorbeeld als u er iets verdachts aan ziet, als de kleur verandert of als uw nagels brozer worden. Hij zal nagaan wat de oorzaak van het probleem is en u tips geven en eventueel een behandeling voorschrijven om uw nagels weer gezond te krijgen. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb jaren kunstnagels gehad (of gedragen...hoe je het wilt noemen  :Wink: ).

Helaas zijn mijn eigen nagels daardoor énorm beschadigd en heb ik tot op heden nog steeds last van broze,splijtende en zwakke nagels  :Frown: 

Ik vind het héél mooi, maar ik zie er definitief vanaf  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

ja ik heb ook iemand gehad die gelnagels(kunstnagels)aan haar tenen had,met gevolg dat haar nagels 2 er afvielen. :Confused: 

Dotito, :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat iemand heb gekent,verkeerd getypt :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... begreep het wel hoor  :Wink: .

Kunstnagels op je tenen??? Amai !!  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Idd! Maar gaat dit artikel nou eigenlijk meer over de kunstnagelsetjes uit de winkel (ik lees namelijk lijm)? Want ook de kunstnagels die een nagelstyliste zetten Acrylnagels & Gelnagels zoals Dotito al zegt zijn schadelijk voor je eigen nagels.
En Gel en Acryl wordt niet met 'lijm' gezet  :Wink:  Overigens heb ik zelf ook altijd hele dunne snel afbreekbare nagels gehad. Heb nagel gebeten toen ik jong was.. Maar sinds een paar jaar heb ik iedere dag nagellak op, en dit werkt dus echt voor het verharden van je eigen nagels! Sommige beweren dat ook nagellak slecht is voor je nagels maar dat is dit dus niet. Ik heb nu van mijzelf al mooie lange stevige nagels, dus dan zijn kunstnagels nieteens meer nodig. Dus nagellak is wel een tip!

@ Ag

Wat voor soort kuntsnagels heb jij gehad? Heb je ze laten zetten bij een nagelstyliste? In dat geval zijn het vaak gel/acryl nagels en die zijn idd schadelijker voor je nagels dan bijv een pakje nepnagels bij de drogisterij (maar deze vallen er dan ook wel weer sneller af)

----------


## Agnes574

@Syl,

Ik heb ze altijd zelf gezet (nepnagels van de drogist mét lijm) en die hielden altijd héél lang (3 tot 4 weken). Doordat ik er altijd ook héél véél werk instak konden de meeste mensen niet geloven dat het valse nagels waren (ik had daar zo mijn trucjes voor  :Wink: )
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha vandaar!
Maar idd dat lijm is ook niet goed voor je nagels, wel knap dat het zo lang bleef zitten! De nepnagels die een nagelstyliste zet (acryl/gel) zijn zo mogelijk nog wel slechter voor je nagels.. Overigens gebruik ik ook superlijm om mn nagels te lijmen.. laatst mn duimnagel helemaal ingescheurd in het leven(roze deel v/d nagel) en dit doet pijn!! Dus gelijmt met superglue et voila hij leeft weer! :Big Grin: 

Xxx Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Dames,

Elke poging die ik begin om te stoppen met nagelbijten begin ik met het dragen van kunstnagels  :Wink: 
Wat misschien kan helpen om je nagels minder broos te maken is om zo'n flesje nagelverharder ofzo te kopen en dat op je nagels te lakken, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee toevallig?? 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

De nagelverharder heeft eigenlijk eenzelfde werking als gewone nagellak (heb zelf nog nooit het idee gehad van oh mn nagels zijn harder geworden door de nagelverharder, gebruik dit dus ook niet)
Dus in weze zou je net zo goed gewoon lak kunnen gebruiken. Doordat ik iedere dag nagellak op mn nagels heb zitten zijn deze behoorlijk stevig en lang nu. Nadeel daarvan is wel als je ze 1x goed stoot, zijn ze meteen afgebroken.

Wat ook goed is voor nagelbijters: smeer je nagels/nagelbedden in met tijgerbalsem. Dit spul is behoorlijk 'pittig' en trekt in je huid, en is absoluut smerig. Je zult dan niet zo snel meer aan je nagels bijten (je tong kan het geprik van de tijgerbalsem niet echt aan).
Met kunstnagels maak je je eigen nagels alleen nog maar dunner en brozer, je nagels zullen daarna ook niet echt lang volhouden, aangezien je je nagels dan kunt buigen en ook zo afbreken.

----------


## Agnes574

Je hebt helemaal gelijk Syl!

Ik ben er net zo eentje als Luuss ... ook een 'bijtertje'...

Ik had echter een héél goede nagelverharder gevonden (maakt meteen hard en geeft een mooie,verzorgde glans!!), maar in België is deze niet meer te verkrijgen...grrr...ik haat dit land soms  :Big Grin: !!
De nagelverharder waar ik het over heb is;
Strong nails nagelverharder van Glycerona ; Superprodukt!!

Bittere,pikante,vies ruikende produkten... het helpt allemaal niets bij mij om het bijten te stoppen; die smaak/geur went op den duur dus ja! En m'n wfks geven me soms ook een natte lik ...  :Big Grin:  arme donders!!

Sinds de zomer doe ik s'avonds voor de tv handschoentjes aan (van de apotheek, héél dun katoen en niet duur) of ik steek mijn handen onder de dekens  :Wink: ,omdat ik weet dat dat mijn 'bijtmomenten' zijn ... het helpt écht  :Big Grin:  ... al staat het niet écht elegant, maar 'who cares' hé  :Big Grin: !

Helaas heb ik momenteel weer 4 'zwaar afgekloven' nagels door spanningen... staat écht niet mooi en zéker niet vrouwelijk; jakkiebaba!!, dus gaan de handschoentjes weer aan sinds een week  :Wink: 

De nagelverharders van Hérôme zijn ook érg goed, maar die moet je écht volgens een bepaald schema gebruiken ...

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Luuss0404

Hey dames,

Die vieze middeltjes wennen idd op een gegeven moment dus dat helpt voor mij niet.. 
Die nagelverharder waar Agnes het over heeft die heb ik wel, dus dat maar proberen, want wil ook ooit mooiere nagels  :Wink:  En Syl, ik weet dat het mogelijk is om met gedachte verandering te stoppen, dat heb ik al eerder gedaan, maar toen kwam er stress en ben ik (helaas) weer begonnen, dus wil een nieuwe poging wagen... maar vroeg me af of nepnagels een manier zijn, maar las dus dat dat niet goed is en dan heb je nog 'nailgrower' en 'nagelverharder' dus vroeg me af of dat werkt of helpt...

----------


## dotito

hallo dames,

vroeger beet ik ook altijd op nagels tot dat ik er eens feit aan gehad heb aan mijne duim,amai  :EEK!: dat was niet voor de lachen hoor(pijnlijk)was dat was.
sindsdien heb ik dat nooit meer gedaan.Ik heb nu al een hele lange tijd mooie korte verzorgde nagels.Trouwens mijn persoonlijk mening over lange is.Ik vind dat heel mooi maar ik vind dat niet altijd hygienisch.

Dotito, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dames,

Ik vind hele lange nagels wel mooi bij anderen...
Ikzelf wil wel korte mooie nagels, lange zie ik niet zitten met het indoen van mijn lenzen ed... 
@ Dotito, als je je handen gewoon vaak wast en de rotzooi eronder vandaan haalt met een borsteltje ofzo dan valt het met de hygiene wel mee lijkt me...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Het is idd erg moeilijk om te stoppen met bijten, mn moeder is ook een fanatiek bijter, en door stress etc bijt ze ook alsmaar door. Bijt jij trouwens ook wanneer je je nagels gelakt hebt? Misschien eens proberen wat Ag doet, handschoentjes aandoen op de momenten wanneer jij van jezelf weet dat je dan gaat bijten.

@ Dotito,

Daar ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens, onder korte nagels zit vaak veel meer vuil dan onder lange nagels. Heb zelf nooit last van vuil onder de nagels, terwijl mn zus die echt korte nagels heeft (maar niet bijt) constant van die vieze zwarte nagels heeft. Misschien zijn er idd mensen met lange nagels die ze slecht verzorgen, maar ik ben echt 24 uur per dag met mn nagels bezig dus verzorg deze ook goed. Alleen een nadeel is dat mn nagels erg verkleuren door de nagellak, is ook wel te zien op de bovenste foto. Terwijl ik altijd basecoat gebruik (basecoat is een laagje onder je nagellak die ervoor moet zorgen dat je nagels niet verkleuren). Verder krijg ik eigenlijk alleen maar complimentjes over mn nagels (doe zelf nailart dus ze zijn altijd 'versiert').

----------


## dotito

@ sylvia,

kijk dat is u goed recht dat ge er niet mee eens bent,maar ik werk bijna al 18 jaar in de kliniek (momenteel niet ben nu arbeidsongeschikt)maar in de kliniek heeft een hygieniste dat is onderzocht hoeveel bacterién dat er onder nagels kruipen.dat was destijds een enquete en dat waren er veel hoor die bacterién zijn gewoon onzichtbaar.Is ook daarom dat ge in de kliniek geen lange nagels moogt hebben.en als ge ze inderdaad verzorgd en de handen regelmatig wast,zullen ze er zeker goed en proper uitzien,maar dat is met alles zo.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Daar ben ik het idd wel mee eens. Het gaat ook wel om de verzorging. En idd die bacteriën kunnen ook 'onzichtbaar' zijn. Toen ik zelf korte nagels had had ik echt last van 'vieze nagels'. Onder mn nagels was het dan helemaal zwart van het vuil:S Dat heb ik nu dus gelukkig niet meer, ziet er een stuk frisser uit zonder die vieze zwarte randen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geef je gelijk Dotito, korte nagels vind ik zelf ook hygiënischer, maar lange nagels vind ik mooier  :Big Grin: !
Prachtige nagels heb je Syl!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks voor het compliment Ag!

Vind mn nagels zelf ook wel mooi, maar dan wel gelakt, zonder lak ziet het er vreemd uit, verkleurd etc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En een voordeel van lange nagels is dat ik dus meer ruimte op mn nagels heb voor Art!  :Big Grin: 

xxx Syl

----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Sylvia93

Hahahahha Luuss!

Jeee, is dat een man of vrouw? Gezicht is mannelijk, maar de rest zegt vrouwelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Zijn dat trouwens nepnagels?? Er zijn ook mensen die dit hebben als échte nagels! Heb ooit een vrouw gezien waarbij de nagels nog 5x zo lang waren  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

grrrrrr....wat is dat voor een rare kweak :EEK!: vies he zo'n lange nagels,is voor schrik van te krijgen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, 'het' zegt zelf hermafrodiet te zijn (dus man en vrouw)... ik weet niet wat ik ervan moet geloven... 'hij' heeft allemaal nepnagels en 'hij' wil ze elke keer iets langer maken...

@ Dotito, ja ik vind het ook maar niks hoor...

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/..._-_female.aspx aanschouw de vrouw met de langste echte nagels...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Haha jaa idd die vrouw bedoelde ik. En sja hermafrodiet, ze bestaan wel !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia,

Ik weet dat hermafrodieten bestaan, maar de persoon op de foto was vroeger geheel mannelijk en nu niet meer... en er doen vele versies de ronde (ook door de persoon zelf) dus vind ik het allemaal wat ongeloofwaardig...
Als je zulke lange nagels hebt kan je toch niet fatsoenlijk dingen doen?! 
Ik zag een keer op tv dat er een man was (uit Azie) die hele lange echte nagels had, maar die waren door elkaar gaan groeien (net als de wortels van een boom) ..

Terug naar de nepnagels, ik denk toch dat ik binnenkort maar nepnagels voor 2 week ofzo ga opplakken zodat er een begin is met groeien... uit mezelf te

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geweldig zo'n persoon.
Zo hebben wij hier in de stad ook zo'n gare rondlopen, die vent loopt zomers en winters in een afgeknipte korte spijkerbroek, met nonchalante boots en een hemdje met een discman in zn ene hand en een flesje bier in zn andere hand de hele dag door de stad!

Je zou het best kunnen proberen met opplaknagels, maar meestal blijven ze niet zo heel goed zitten (nja als je Ag heet wel! :Big Grin: ) Overigens zijn die opplaknagels minder schadelijk dan de acryl/gel nagels die nagelstylisten gebruiken  :Wink:  Ben benieuwd hoe het eruit gaat zien! Wil wel een foto zien hoor als je nepnagels op hebt. Haha ik ben helemaal nagelverslaafd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, 
Ik heb ooit nepnagels in zo'n studio laten zetten, koste me (TE) veel geld, ik kreeg er een maand 'garantie' op, dan kon ik terugkomen als ze eraf waren, ik ben de 1e 2 week wel 4x langs geweest en toen was ik er zo zat van dat ik ze er maar afgehaald heb. 
De nepnagels van Etos ofzo blijven bij mij ongeveer 2 week zitten zonder dat ze eraf vallen, dus dat is goedkoper, beter voor mijn nagels zoals ik het begrijp en ze blijven bij mij langer zitten...  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Pfoeh als ze er binnen 2 weken 4x afvallen heeft die nagelstyliste echt iets niet goed gedaan...
En idd in zo'n studio nagels laten zetten is echt enorm duur vergeleken bij een pakje plaknagels van de etos !

Ik ken iemand die voor 90 euro!!! Een set acrylnagels zet, en voor 60 euro!! Laat opvullen. Echt achterlijke prijzen...!

----------

